# Safety Switches and the Magic Problem Solving Power of Bourbon



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I think about as highly of safety switches on a mower as I do of ethanol fuel. It’s a love/hate relationship much like with a woman. I love the income from fixing the problems they cause(mowers) and I hate figuring out exactly the problem and what it's going to cost(mowers & women). With mowers, ethanol fuel is easy, after sitting for 6 months in the carburetor circuits, it needs disassembled and run through the ultrasonic cleaner. The safety switches are a PITA figuring out which one is screwing up the show with a VOM. With that said, here’s some basic information about trouble-shooting safety switches on mowers and some problems with women.

Most safety switches on a mower have two primary functions.... 
1) They won’t allow the engine to start if certain conditions aren’t met. These tie into the S (solenoid) terminal circuit coming off the key switch
2) They kill a running engine if certain conditions aren’t met. These tie into the M (magneto) terminal circuit of the key switch and connect to GROUND.

*Won’t start switches – *
1) Brake Switch – Brake must be DEPRESSED.
2) PTO Switch – PTO must be OFF to start
3) Neutral Switch – Transmission must be in NEUTRAL (arms out on a zero-turn)
4) Reverse Switch - Transmission must be in NEUTRAL
5) Seat Switch – If you have a *4-prong seat switch*, someone has to be in the seat to start

*Kills a running engine switches*
1) Seat Switch – Step, or fall, off the seat the engine dies
2) Brake Switch – Parking brake not released, the engine dies
3) PTO Switch – Somebody has to be in the seat, and sometimes the parking brake has to be released
4) Reverse Switch – Either must depress a dash switch to mow in reverse with the PTO engaged, or kills the engine and doesn’t allow you to mow in reverse at all

Safety switches can have several poles that make it both a No Start/Kill switch….

*Brake Switch – *
· 2-prong - Brake depressed to start
· 4-prong - 1) Brake must be depressed to start 2) Parking brake must be released or the engine dies

*Seat Switch –*
· 2-prong - Fall off engine dies
· 4-prong - 1)Fall off engine dies. 2) Somebody has to be in the seat to start

*PTO Switch –*
· 4-prong - Used with manual belt engagement lever. 1) Won’t start if engaged. 2) Kills engine if seat becomes unoccupied
· 6-prong – Used with electric clutch. 1) Won’t start if engaged. 2) Kills engine if seat becomes unoccupied. 3) Kills engine if in reverse and the over-ride button is not depressed, or doesn’t allow you to mow in reverse at all

*Reverse switch –*
· 2-prong – 1) Kills engine if in reverse with PTO engaged and the over-ride button is not depressed. 2)Doesn’t allow you to mow in reverse at all
· 4-prong – 1) Must be in neutral to start. 2) Kills engine if in reverse with PTO engaged and the over-ride button is not depressed. 3)Doesn’t allow you to mow in reverse at all.

*Trouble-Shooting Tools-*
Like I said, it’s a love hate relationship. With a mower it takes a wiring diagram and a VOM to usually figure it out. With a woman, give her $50 and send her to the mall, or take that $50 yourself and head to the liquor store for a decent bottle of that magic problem-solving bourbon.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Well said young man!


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Funny,...as I sip my nightly Beam Black on ice,... I find searching the net for engine details and motorcycle parts is both therapy, and costly. And now I read your post and agree how Bourbon solves many issues. 

Here is one for you. I have taught motorcycle beginner and advanced riding courses since 93. At times with my students I'll say "Motorcycles are like men" which get raised eyebrows by both genders. The comment is aimed at the women, and the men. It like, the husband that asks his wife about getting a new fishing boat, and the wife says "ok, if you feel you must." Which is code for "NO way in hell are you buying a new fishing boat!" Without direct communication, things go off in the wrong direction, and the hubby might as well sleep in the new shiny fishing boat as expect a warm reception.

Then I explain, "left to its own devices, a motorcycle, like a man, will wander all over the place, react to whatever comes up, forget what the goal was. But, if you know how to tell a motorcycle what to do, like giving a man direct communication, you get the desired results and everyone rides home happy.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I agree.... Something else I've learned with the use of bourbon as a path to brilliant ideas is that if it doesn't start to make things seem clearer to me, start feeding it to her in a sneaky attempt to end up on the same plane of thought. That's how I convinced her to marry me in the first place.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ohhhh,...how we think alike is scary. My wife likes her bourbon in a sweet old fashioned (a very common drink up here, though normally a brandy old fashioned). I like a good bourbon on the rocks, or a bourbon manhatten on the rocks. My favorite garnish are pickled mushrooms. 

Mushrooms and bourbon, heh, heh.


----------

